# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  اعجاب

## NeeNa..zahrani

بصراحة اعجبني كثير وجود قسم مثل هذا القسم يهتم بمواهب الطالبات ويخلينا نعرف مواهب صديقاتنا ونشجعهم عليها..وهذي بادرة جدا جميلة من الاستاذة شيماء.. :Poster Brizdidit: 

وعلى قدر سعادتي على قدر ما استغربت عدم تفاعل الطالبات في اظهار مواهبهم..
لكن يسرني ان اكون أول من يكتب في هذا القسم..
وأشجع صديقاتي على المشاركة في هذا القسم وسيجدون كل الدعم باذن الله من الاعضاء  :M20(11): 

تحيـــــــــــــــاتي,,,,

----------


## Hajer

مبادره رائعه من . شيماء ، بالرغم من أن المنتدى قانوني بالدرجه الأولى
وهي فرصه لإظهار مواهبنا تغييراً للجو الأكاديمي

----------


## LATEE

مبادرة جمبلة ممزوجة بحنان الاممومة معطرة بعبق الورود والياسمين ورؤية واضحة نحو الابداع. الموهبة ليس لها  وطن ولا جنس هى ذالك المخلوق الذى يعيش بداخلنا هى انسجام بين العقل والقلب والنفس لكى يظهر هذا الانسجام بصورة معزوفة  سنفونية  جميلة  تتنوع  الوانها  ونغماتها وتسعد البشرية بميلاد موهبة تظيف للالوان جمال. اتمنى من الطالبات ان يبادرو  من الان بكسر حاجز الذات الغير مرئى والانطلاق بالمشاركة لكى نسعد بمشاركاتكم .يسعدنى ان اتمنى لكم سنة مليئة بالحظات السعيدة    المرسل:  Latee

----------


## مستشار هرجة

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

